# Controller to PC Parallel Port



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

My Nebula's PC is different than the PC in the user guide. It has 2 parallel ports, one labeled 0x378 and the other one 0xe010, see pic. It's not clear which one to connect to the controller's parallel port. The other parallel port on the PC can then be used for the jog pendant (I assume).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I found out the hard way. If you hook it up to the wrong one, there will be no communication to the three axis. If you have it hooked up right, you will be able to move the gantry.

In the mean time, I will go look at mine. 
*
0X378*


----------



## vandomme2 (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks, so it's 0x378? what are you using the second port for?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

vandomme2 said:


> thanks, so it's 0x378? what are you using the second port for?


It is not being used on my set up so I can't help you there.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Just curious, is the motherboard parallel port the one that goes to the axes, and the parallel port on an add in card as the “extra”? That would be what would seem to be most logical, but I imagine it could work either way.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

BalloonEngineer said:


> Just curious, is the motherboard parallel port the one that goes to the axes, and the parallel port on an add in card as the “extra”? That would be what would seem to be most logical, but I imagine it could work either way.


I think you are correct because it is at the bottom of the case. My thinking is it is plugged into a pcie slot (or something like that). I haven't peeked inside of mine.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Len at Probotix told me that PCs with a backplane motherboard parallel port were getting harder to find, so they've had to start making/modifying their own back plates to use 2 parallel ports for their CNCs. Previously the one on the motherboard was the standard one to plug into the controller, and the second one was used for accessories (touch plate, ATLaS). In a rare case where the motherboard parallel port failed for any reason they could switch CNC control to the second port. The default I believe is 0x378 for the CNC.

4D


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> Len at Probotix told me that PCs with a backplane motherboard parallel port were getting harder to find, so they've had to start making/modifying their own back plates to use 2 parallel ports for their CNCs. Previously the one on the motherboard was the standard one to plug into the controller, and the second one was used for accessories (touch plate, ATLaS). In a rare case where the motherboard parallel port failed for any reason they could switch CNC control to the second port. The default I believe is 0x378 for the CNC.
> 
> 4D


Exactly correct.

The failure of Probotix to provide accurate wiring details is a confounding choice.

I went down this exact road with my Nebula in September. FWIW, you can read about my install issues here.

I love my Nebula now; it's been great for me. The set up, though ... not so much.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

My computer went bad and I had to ship it back to Len. The bottom parallel port failed so they routed it to the other port and it works perfect again


----------

